# Maybe/Perhaps



## Inglip

Can anybody give me examples of where Maybe/perhaps fits into a sentence.

maramil ako ay sumama ka.
This is my attempt at "Maybe I will join you".

Is this correct?


Thanks.


----------



## Aleja_khate

"Maybe i will join you " Marahil , makakasama ako or Baka sakaling makakasama ako . .


----------



## 082486

Hi,
I'll give it a try (there's no harm in trying).
Feel free to correct me if my grammar is wrong, hehehe    ♥ ♥ ♥


Tomorrow we're going to Boracay, we're hoping that maybe the weather is going to be fine, so perhaps you'd like come?

Pupunta kami ng Boracay bukas, umaasa kami na baka gumanda ang panahon kung sakali gusto mo ba'ng sumama?


----------



## mataripis

Maybe= maaari/ perhaps=marahil      1.Maybe one of this day,(maaari, isa sa araw na ito)   2.)Marahil matututo ka na ng Tagalog dahil tuwid manalita ang nagtuturo sa iyo.


----------

